# Pressure For Premix Softdrink Kegs



## mugsy69 (18/3/08)

Hi there, 

With my beer keg setup I am thinking of putting in 3 pre-mix kegs. I know I will need to have 2 regulators due to the pressure, but can anyone help me by letting me know what pressure softdrink needs to kept at?


----------



## crozdog (18/3/08)

A single regulator is capable of supplying multiple kegs with gas at the same pressure. This can be achieved by the use of a T piece or a gas manifold.

An alternative is to move your gas from keg to keg as required. This way you can have differing carbonation levels in different kegs - just make sure you mark each keg & wind back the regulator after gassing higher pressure kegs.

Each keg should have it's max pressure stamped on it. 

I hope that answers your queries


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/3/08)

crozdog said:


> A single regulator is capable of supplying multiple kegs with gas at the same pressure. This can be achieved by the use of a T piece or a gas manifold.
> 
> An alternative is to move your gas from keg to keg as required. This way you can have differing carbonation levels in different kegs - just make sure you mark each keg & wind back the regulator after gassing higher pressure kegs.
> 
> ...






> but can anyone help me by letting me know what pressure softdrink needs to kept at?



Well .........


----------



## Darren (18/3/08)

As much pressure as you can put in it. Softdrink doesn't foam like beer.

cheers

Darren


----------



## ausdb (18/3/08)

mugsy69 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> With my beer keg setup I am thinking of putting in 3 pre-mix kegs. I know I will need to have 2 regulators due to the pressure, but can anyone help me by letting me know what pressure softdrink needs to kept at?


GL keeps soda water on tap and carbonates and serves at about 300kPa from memory, I am guessing that premix soft drink would be similar do some googling on "home soda fountains" and you may find some stuff as there are people in the US who even have postmix systems at home. I do know that you will probably double your rate of CO usage as well.


----------



## Haydo (18/3/08)

I generally have a soda water on tap all of the time, no great science behind it really, whack the gas on a keg of cold tank water at around 300kpa and its pretty well carbonated after a few days. Serving pressure doesnt really matter too much from what Ive noticed.


----------



## mugsy69 (18/3/08)

Haydo said:


> I generally have a soda water on tap all of the time, no great science behind it really, whack the gas on a keg of cold tank water at around 300kpa and its pretty well carbonated after a few days. Serving pressure doesnt really matter too much from what Ive noticed.




What is 300kpa in psi? I know it might be a silly question, but i'm new to all of this!


----------



## Darren (18/3/08)

Mugsy,

You cannot overcarbonate water in my experience. Turn it flat out to carbonate, lower to suit for pouring. Water (and soft drink) is completely different to beer.

cheers

Darren

From here: http://www.csgnetwork.com/presskpapsicvt.html

300kpi=43.511321319062766 psi


----------



## Adamt (18/3/08)

The main problem I had when trying this was pouring. I would literally end up with a glass of foam. I only had 2m of serving line and I think this was the problem. However I solved it alternatively by ensuring all my kegs are full of beer.


----------



## mugsy69 (18/3/08)

Adamt said:


> The main problem I had when trying this was pouring. I would literally end up with a glass of foam. I only had 2m of serving line and I think this was the problem. However I solved it alternatively by ensuring all my kegs are full of beer.




Hi all,

Thanks for your help so far. Can anyone let me know what serving pressure is ideal. I know Darren said carbonate it at 300kpa for a day or so..but Darren could you please let me know what pressure you found was good for serving?

Also does anyone know where I can buy a premix soda gun or something similar? and do these things have to be connected to a pump or can I connect it direct to the keg?


----------



## OzBeer_MD (18/3/08)

mugsy69 said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for your help so far. Can anyone let me know what serving pressure is ideal. I know Darren said carbonate it at 300kpa for a day or so..but Darren could you please let me know what pressure you found was good for serving?



I think what everyone here is trying to say to you is RELAX. you wont mess it up. Just experiment. I pour beer at 10 psi, so if I was to make a softdrink I'd start with that as a reference.

MD

EDIT: did you take AusdB's advice and do a google search?


----------



## mugsy69 (19/3/08)

Doc_D said:


> I think what everyone here is trying to say to you is RELAX. you wont mess it up. Just experiment. I pour beer at 10 psi, so if I was to make a softdrink I'd start with that as a reference.
> 
> MD
> 
> EDIT: did you take AusdB's advice and do a google search?




Yer i think i will relax now..lol..just didnt want to screw it up first time. Yer I took his advice and did a google search and found some stuff, but its mainly for drink machines. Once again thanks to everyone who gave advice!


----------



## bonj (19/3/08)

I have a keg of soda-stream lemonade, and I just keep it at my normal beer pressure: ~15PSI


----------



## OzBeer_MD (19/3/08)

Bonj said:


> I have a keg of soda-stream lemonade, and I just keep it at my normal beer pressure: ~15PSI



Hey Bonj,

That sound interesting, whats involved in the lemonade? some syrup and water in a corny keg and hit it with Co2? 

Could have just found my excuse to get a few more taps on the fridge  

MD


----------



## bonj (19/3/08)

Yep, exactly that. From memory, about 1 1/2 of the sodastream syrup bottles, fill to the line with water, and carbonate. the exact ratio is on the website and on the bottle. Next time, I'm going to dilute a bit more than the instructions, but that's just personal taste.


----------



## SJW (19/3/08)

Interesting this. I have found that with my 4 kegs I can have a wheat, and a Bitter on at the same time and serve them all at 10 psi or lower as long as you get the carbonation right when force carbing. What u will find is it takes a long time for the c02 to come out of the beer and for all the kegs to have the same carbonation levels. So get the carbonation level right at the start and just set to a low serve pressure and just top up the serve pressue when required just incase u get a leak in the night  

Steve


----------



## OzBeer_MD (19/3/08)

SJW said:


> What u will find is it takes a long time for the c02 to come out of the beer
> Steve


 :icon_offtopic: Not really about Softdrink 

Doesnt the beer just stop absorbing the Co2 if it reached a kind of 'saturation' point? I thought that the Co2 came out of the beer when it was in the glass? 

MD


----------



## OzBeer_MD (19/3/08)

Bonj said:


> fill to the line with water, and carbonate.



As in just short of the Gas in tube? The top weld?
MD


----------



## bonj (19/3/08)

Doc_D said:


> As in just short of the Gas in tube? The top weld?
> MD



Spot on.


----------



## SJW (19/3/08)

> Not really about Softdrink


Is there any diff? We are talking about carbonation arn't we? or does c02 come out of soft drink quicker than beer? and we are talking about c02 levels IN THE KEG


----------



## OzBeer_MD (19/3/08)

Bonj said:


> Spot on.



Right SWMBO is interested  but only if she can have Lemon lime and bitters  . Looks like I'll have to start some experimenting/research. Any recipe ideas? start with the Sodastream lemonade and add lime cordial (or fresh lime juice) and bitters?

Oh and apologies to all for hijacking.

MD


----------



## bonj (19/3/08)

That's exactly what we use it for. We mix it in-glass: splash of bitters in glass to taste, lemonade to not quite full, splash of either fresh lime juice or lime cordial (we use the bickfords one (in the glass bottle) from the supermarket), again to taste. The ratio would take a lot of trial and error to mix in the keg. Add a shot of vodka, and you're set.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (19/3/08)

SJW said:


> Is there any diff? We are talking about carbonation arn't we? or does c02 come out of soft drink quicker than beer? and we are talking about c02 levels IN THE KEG





Darren said:


> As much pressure as you can put in it. Softdrink doesn't foam like beer.
> cheers
> Darren





Darren said:


> Mugsy,
> You cannot overcarbonate water in my experience. Turn it flat out to carbonate, lower to suit for pouring. Water (and soft drink) is completely different to beer.
> cheers
> Darren



Given the title of this thread "_Pressure For Premix Softdrink Kegs_" I was just raising the flag (on myself as much as anything, as that post of mine had nothing to do with SoftDrink)


----------

